# Winter Family Portraits



## pacereve (Dec 19, 2007)

I was asked to take a few photos of a co-worker and her family for Christmas. We desided to head up a ski mountain to get the snow-covered trees for a "Christmasy" setting.

We did a few nice shots then everyone started goofing off and the camera starter firing like crazy.

Here's a few shots from the session. Please let me know your thoughts...

1.






2.





3.


----------



## dostagamom (Dec 19, 2007)

I love them...it does look like Christmas...can't really say I have ever seen that much snow since I live in South Georgia where until this weekend has been around 75 degrees in the afternoon.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 19, 2007)

I like the last one, cool shot. 

Oh. Pun.

Nice work.


----------



## pacereve (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks you two. I'm quite happy with the outcome. 

Heck yes, there was about knee high snow up there. It wasn't smart of me to wear sneakers. I was a tad wet but the goofing off made me forget about my frozzen toes.

These were taken at Silver Star Mountain in British Columbia B.C.


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd creep the black level up a bit and/or play with the shadow/highlight tool. Alternate wardrobe would help too.

-Shea


----------



## GHP (Dec 19, 2007)

Great poses!


----------



## JDS (Dec 19, 2007)

These look like a lot of fun!  It's great when you have fun/easy people to work with.

I'll agree with Ls3D on the shadow/highlight tool.  On my monitor the darks are kinda close to a black blob.


----------



## wildmaven (Dec 19, 2007)

What I really love is that you've shown an "older" person having fun, which is SOOOOOOOO unusual in photography. Nice job!


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Dec 19, 2007)

I love that last one. The first one just looks really dark with Mom and bro. I hardly notice mom in the photo. Other then that very cool! Love all the snow


----------



## Deadeye008 (Dec 19, 2007)

Love the last one! Great job!


----------



## pacereve (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone.
It might be my monitor calibration cause the mom and black blogs look perfectly fine, i'll have to look into it more. Thanks!


----------



## emogirl (Dec 19, 2007)

too dark, too contrasty....skin tones look off too, however, the 3rd shot rocks!


----------



## bellacat (Dec 19, 2007)

I really like these. Great job. The last one rocks!


----------



## RowmyF (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice idea....here's my 2 cents 

I think the first shot is underexposed...
I think the second shot, the WB is off. The snow looks slightly gray to me.
The 3rd shot looks a little over processed...did you edit it in PS? I love the capture of the moment tho! Nice job.


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 20, 2007)

I LOVE these!!!!!!!!!!!
My favorite by far is the last one.  Kick butt job!!!!!
I'd love to see more of your work.  Just killer.


----------



## pacereve (Dec 20, 2007)

I really appreciate it elsaspet. I'm slowly getting there - just need to perfect my style of processing. I'm getting close but just need to work on my contrast and blacks...

I'm so so stoked, I get to shoot my last wedding of the year on the 22nd (weird date) in a yoga studio. We also get to use arcade machines in their formals. I can't wait!


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 20, 2007)

Sounds cool Kyle.  Could be some great website fodder!
Anyhoo, processing is a personal taste.
Some people dig it, some people don't. 
Shoot and process the way you love, and trust me, the money will find you.
As my dad always said, "There is an a$$ for every seat".
Personally, I wouldn't change a thing about your PP.  I think it's killer.  But that's one gals opinion.


----------



## pacereve (Dec 20, 2007)

Very true. I can't wait to finish putting the final touches on my wedding/portrait portfolio and get the website up and running. 

I like when the $$ follow. So far me and my business partner have 11 weddings booked for 2008, I guess a good chunk of people dig it...


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 20, 2007)

You GO Kyle!  Eleven aint bad at all.  I've only got 18 myself, and I advertise like crazy.

I see you are fairly new around here, so one thing to keep in mind.......
you are going to get a ton of people telling you to change just about everything you do.  The photo is going to be "Too light" or "too dark" or "too overprocessed" or "not processed enough".
Again, unless it's blatant, it's just that poster's opinion.
And these posters don't pay our rent.

I used to get really bummed about comments.  Then I'd check out the referrers website, and say, "Yikes!".  Not that they were horrible....just that they weren't where I was wanting to personally head to as far as artistic direction.  For them it might work.  For me, it wasn't "for me".

As the artist, it's your interpretation.  Obviously, a lot of people like your work so much that they are willing to pay you.

You will learn to pick through the advice that you feel rings true....in other words expanding on the direction you want to go.

And sometimes, you'll want to just say thanks, because after all, they did care enough to give an opinion, but it might not be the direction you want to go either.

So keep sharing Kyle.  I personally like what I've seen.  You seem to have something "fresh".  But don't be upset if it isn't everyone's cup of tea.

How old are you if you don't mind?  You look very young in your avatar.


----------



## pacereve (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah - i'm happy with 11 so far. I haven't begun advertising yet so once I start I hope I can get up to 20. We'll see.

Thank you so much for the advise! I do have a lot of learning to go with picking through other's opinions. I don't mind them at all. I like it, it makes me look at my work more in depth and decided whether or not to agree with the advice or just nod and thank them.  But again, thanks for taking the time to share your insight on things. I've looked through your work since I started here and am in love with your style!

I'm definately a 'fresh' styled photographer. I hate the traditional shooting and try shoot everything from an 'out of the box' style.

I'm quite young in this industry. I'm 21 years of age. The last 2 months I've finally been able to quit my full time job and go part time so I can focus more in my photography. I'm sure hoping in the New Year to dive full time into my photography business. We'll see what happens. I still have a ton to learn.


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 20, 2007)

I hope you didn't take that wrong.  Being young seems to be a plus sometimes in the wedding biz.  Remeber your target client is most likely in her mid 20s.
Anyhoo, absolutely you should welcome all advice.  I learn a ton that way too.
But.........I love your style!!!!!


----------



## pacereve (Dec 20, 2007)

I for sure I didn't take it wrong. I'm actually quite proud to be a young wedding photographer, expecially being the youngest in the Okanagan. I get so many younger clients who want the non-traditional style that I shoot, so business is great in that field.

Thanks again!


----------



## Trish1977 (Dec 20, 2007)

Really awesome, especially the last one!


----------



## SpaceNut (Dec 24, 2007)

Great job! I like 'em all, especially the last one. I like the action.


----------



## CrazyAva (Dec 24, 2007)

I love that last one, that's just awesome!


----------

